# DIY: Stand + Ground Quiver and a compression target



## bp78 (Jul 11, 2010)

I recently did some work on my deck - that meant I had the saws out and some extra lumber scraps that were fresh. 

#1 Yard Bow Stands and ground quiver. One 12" galvenized spike, one furling board, one 3/4 12x12" scrap, and a 2" scrap of 2x4 along with the usual 3" PVC and toilet flange for the quiver. A boat carpet scrap around the top to protect the bows with two vinyl hooks. Pretty solid once you step on the spike and get it into the ground. Not too bad to put in with nice sandy soil here even now that's it's completely drought dry.

#2 Target backstop. Roughly 2x2. One piece of 2x2 1/2 ply cut in half, two 3' sections of 1/4-20 all-thread, and 1 treated 2x4 with some deck screws, wing-nuts, and washers. I should have read AT a bit longer before building some of it. That extra pink house sheathing foam thats been sitting under the house for years looked like a great backstop. It works ok for aluminum arrows but the first two carbon arrows I shot were nearly super-glued in. So yes, insulation foam / sheathing makes a really poor backstop. I had to back off the screws to relieve the compression and then work my way into the foam all the way down the shaft. I still have some melted foam on those two arrows even after an afternoon at the range shooting into their proper carpet backstops. I'll toss the foam and find some carpet to cut for the replacement filler. Rounded the front of the base 2x4's so it'll drag easier.

So lessons learned, sheathing foam is bad. Will likely leave these both for my fathers backyard range and work up version 2's for my own backyard.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey, at least you tried. It looks nice. You have the form now, just find some carpet or something.


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

NICE , try card board for field pts.


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

I was told to try some car wax on carbon arrows to help remove them from insert on a 3-d deer target that is new. Don't know if it will help with your arrows but might help keep them from having the foam stick to them.


----------



## bp78 (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks - after I finished the backstop I read some other threads that talked about the same problem with that foam. I'm going to toss it and cut some carpet to fill it. It'll be a bit heavier but the arrows will stay in better shape.

The stand just got a coat of green spray paint so that it doesn't stand out as much if left in the yard for the day.


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

try putting then the other way you'll only need like 8 or so


----------



## bp78 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Small foot-print bow stand.*

Here's the final v1 in use this weekend. I'll be building a second one for my yard soon, v2 will probably use an 8" spike instead of the 12" and will also have some studs to set the bow hooks out farther and add a pair of cup at the top of the mast. v1 worked out pretty well, have high hopes for the next one.


----------



## bp78 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Second version of bow stand and target done now...*

Here's the second spiked-mast bow stand I made. Used wider hooks this time, added chunks of 2x4 at the top to spread them even further and leave room for two cup holders fashioned from 3" PVC and picture hanging wire. Very handy to move around in the yard, and the 12" spike is nice and stable for two bows and some drinks. Just step on the board near the spike and it sets right into the ground, pulls pretty easily too.

Rough content list for the stand is:
1x 12" 2x10 Scrap $2?	
3x 4" 2x4 Scrap $1?
1x 2x4x8 Furling board $1
1x Toilet Flange, 3" $3.50
1x 18" 3" PVC $1.35
2x 5" 3" PVC (cup holders) $1?
2x Straight Util hooks $3
7 1.5" wood screws $.50
1 8" or 12" gal spike $.45
6 4" deck screws $.40










The second back stop is still a work in progress. I managed to get a pickup full of 27x13" carpet samples. I widened my compression frame to take those 27" lengths but still need to add 2 more all-thread sections for more even & solid compression. Right now, it has a tendency to look like the leaning tower of Pisa with just the two all-threads providing one compression point.


----------

